# SQ injection sites and holding



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay. Today was the last day of ivomec and holy WOW did it not go good. Sheesh....I don't know where to begin. 

First, how in the crap do you hold these booger? This is our 3rd and final dose for now but still..... (they know when I come to the holding pen with my box what is going on) What is the easiest way to hold them without tightening the skin from shoulder to shoulder so much?

Second, are their any other injection sites other than the shoulder wither area I can give SQ? We have to give penicillin to one of our girls and penicillin scares the poop out of me and especially cause this doe is only 18lbs. I know the gist of penicillin, fatal if injected into the blood stream. I need to find the best spot to give this and how to hold this girl cause this morning she squirmed around so bad I ended up hitting muscle and had to stick her all over again. 

I have looked online for help on how to hold them but nothing worked. Strattling Tonka and holding her horns was hilarious. (She took my husband for a ride lol) poor thing. 

I take giving shots to 1000lb animals any day over having to stick my goaties. :-(


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also I thought penicillin was IM only? My vet said SQ only


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A milking or fitting stand really helps.
Or if you have two people tie goat to fence. One has their knee in goat thigh securing it against fence while the other has knee on shoulder.
It also helps to keep head up & you to be as relaxed about it as possible.
Another SQ spot is just past the last rib in the hollow area, under armpit or in thick part in front of shoulder.
Have never injected ivermectin.

SQ or IM for penicillin, either way.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay I vote IM then for penicillin. I hate SQ. Also because it's Pen G it's twice a day. I don't think she needs it but vet said give it. "I" think it's allergies due to the fact that after 2 straight days of benadryl the coughing is gone and as soon as you stop it comes back. She has no temp, eats, poops, drinks, playful. She's been dewormed for lung worms. So IDK.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What's the best spot for IM? There is like 50 different diagrams on the Internet and they are all different. I know your not suppose to do it in the rear end close to the sciatic. Can't I just do it in front of the shoulder blade where the triangular muscle is?

3/4" should be long enough right? She is still tiny. The only other thing I have is 16 gauge 1 1/2" which I use on the horses.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

You can give SQ in the neck/over the shoulder for any shots even if the shots said IM. The only injection that has to be IM is hormones. You can just pull the fur/skin up so it create a 'tent'. I usually just pull on the fur...less chance to poke yourself. I find over the shoulder at the base of neck is easiest....more loose skin there.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

The problem was holding them and them tensing up and I couldn't get enough skin pinched up.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pen is better sub Q since you can more easily draw the plunger back to check for blood...SQ is less painful on the goat as well..IM leaves very sore muscle..

I give Sub Q where the neck meets the body...its hard if some one is holding them...since they are held at the neck...with my Big Ol' saanen..we cheat...my son brings doin a limb and while Amos nibbles away I quickly give his shot...we are usually faster then the meds that burn lol...Amos is 300+ # 
you can go over the rib as mentioned as well..
http://goat-link.com/content/view/19/102/#.U8hl0oBdV2A


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I want Amos lol I would love to see a 300lb goat.  our biggest girl Tonka is just shy of 150lbs. 

I feel horrible sticking an 18 Guage needle in a tiny little goat. :-(


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Eh, it's over quick. 18 gauge 1" are about the only ones I use, even on young kids. Nobody yet has died from an injection.
Yes Ive hit blood. Ive hit between layers of skin.:-x Ive gone thru to the other side.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah I went threw the other side today on a buck and it was b complex.....whoops...He now has a pretty brown stain on him. Live and learn. The only way to get better is to do it. Another problem I have is I shake like a leaf. It's horrible. I am 26yo. I have been giving injections sense I was 13yo and I still shake like a leaf. I know what to do and how to do it so why in the heck to a start shaking like a chicken. Today was the first time I have ever hit blood on anything and didn't mean to and of coarse it was santanas penicillin shot. Thank the Lord she was the last goat cause after I got her last shot done I was done. My body just froze in fear. I knew I didn't inject the penicillin into blood but it just freaked me out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are not a chicken. You are a human being who makes mistakes now & then just like the rest of us.
I still knock myself upside the head if I get blood. 
If it makes you feel any better a vet told me it's pretty difficult to hit a nerve, it has to be pretty deep.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We all make mistakes. I have a doe with a big, sore bruise right now because of a shot I gave her. I felt so bad, but she moved in the middle of the injection and hubby and I struggled to hold her in place. '

I hate it that they know when it's time for a shot and they get all panic-stricken and scared. It makes me feel terrible! I try to hide it, be coy about it, get them busy eating a treat, etc., but they always seem to just know. Gaaah!

I shake, too. You are not alone in that. 

:lovey: Hang in there and know you are doing the best you can for them. When all is said and done, they know we love them.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Everybody got a b complex shot today. I swear their eyes get clearer about 2-3 hours after they get it. Everybody gets probios for the next 3 days too....haha.... poor gals are going to think I'm nuts. They definitely feel better though. The first time we did the ivomec we gave b complex and probios the next five days because they acted so sluggish. Then the second round of ivomec we gave b complex and probios for 3 days and they seemed much more lively. This was the third round of ivomec today and I gave b complex. This evening everybody acted like they were starving to death. All this definitely helps their appetite.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nannysrus said:


> First, how in the crap do you hold these booger? (


For small kids up to about 30 lbs, I get them against the fence, squat, put one knee in front of their chest, the other knee behind their butt kind of down where their leg starts to curve down into their hock, and push them against the fence while using my legs to control their movement. That leaves both hands free to inject whatever I'm injecting. Another option is to get them behind a gate and lean into the gate to keep them from moving. For an 18 lb kid, you can literally sit on them. Get them between your legs with you in a kneeling position, squeeze your legs together to keep them from getting away, tuck your feet behind their back legs so they can't scoot out from under you backwards, and sit hard enough to subdue them, but not hurt them. This method doesn't work for larger kids because they can buck you off.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You are doing great!! dont worry about a little blood or a swollen shot spot...the goats forgive us when its all over...nothing a little treat wont help...
We needed to worm a few girls tonight...Ivomec plus..My 17 year old caused one doe to bleed...she shook it off and said , oh well..she'll live.." HA! I was the one who ran to her to see if she was ok..poor mama...I rubbed it for her but she didnt want me to touch it lol...But what needs to be done needs to be done..I hate giving kids shots but when its needed..its needed...its never easy...

Amos is my baby..I bottle raised him...hes 3 now..and almost done growing..right now he is a mess...MITES!! He gets mites every year at the start of rut..usually take twice the treatment to keep them gone for rut season..this guy puts everything into his job..including getting man boobs!! SO I have to give him Ivomec once a week for 6 weeks!! Not fun..after the first few he catches on quick...My 15 year old son hold him when the limb trick stops working lol..add to it that he is in RUT always a little extra happy to see me lol and smelly to boot! plus he has two other pen mates who are also happy to see mom...Yep...we come out of the bucks pen smelly enough that the Does get happy to see us LOL....:drool:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

MsScamp said:


> For small kids up to about 30 lbs, I get them against the fence, squat, put one knee in front of their chest, the other knee behind their butt kind of down where their leg starts to curve down into their hock, and push them against the fence while using my legs to control their movement. That leaves both hands free to inject whatever I'm injecting. Another option is to get them behind a gate and lean into the gate to keep them from moving. For an 18 lb kid, you can literally sit on them. Get them between your legs with you in a kneeling position, squeeze your legs together to keep them from getting away, tuck your feet behind their back legs so they can't scoot out from under you backwards, and sit hard enough to subdue them, but not hurt them. This method doesn't work for larger kids because they can buck you off.


haha! That's what Tonka did. She ran away with my husband! My husband @140lbs who is 5'11" got to ride 150lb goat for a few seconds. Tonka isn't bad as long as she can't go backwards but if she gets to going backwards she makes a massive leap forward. It's fun doing all this.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nannysrus said:


> Another problem I have is I shake like a leaf. It's horrible. I am 26yo. I have been giving injections sense I was 13yo and I still shake like a leaf. I know what to do and how to do it so why in the heck to a start shaking like a chicken. Today was the first time I have ever hit blood on anything and didn't mean to and of coarse it was santanas penicillin shot. Thank the Lord she was the last goat cause after I got her last shot done I was done. My body just froze in fear. I knew I didn't inject the penicillin into blood but it just freaked me out.


Ok, you're 26 and you shake like a leaf. I'm 55 and I have days when I shake like a leaf, too. What's your point? You do it for the same reason I do it - sometimes your confidence level is higher than at other times. I would hate to tell you how many times I've hit blood when treating with penicillin or had the injection site bleed when I'm done. Personally, I think that is an old wives tale.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

happybleats said:


> You are doing great!! dont worry about a little blood or a swollen shot spot...the goats forgive us when its all over...nothing a little treat wont help...
> We needed to worm a few girls tonight...Ivomec plus..My 17 year old caused one doe to bleed...she shook it off and said , oh well..she'll live.." HA! I was the one who ran to her to see if she was ok..poor mama...I rubbed it for her but she didnt want me to touch it lol...But what needs to be done needs to be done..I hate giving kids shots but when its needed..its needed...its never easy...
> 
> Amos is my baby..I bottle raised him...hes 3 now..and almost done growing..right now he is a mess...MITES!! He gets mites every year at the start of rut..usually take twice the treatment to keep them gone for rut season..this guy puts everything into his job..including getting man boobs!! SO I have to give him Ivomec once a week for 6 weeks!! Not fun..after the first few he catches on quick...My 15 year old son hold him when the limb trick stops working lol..add to it that he is in RUT always a little extra happy to see me lol and smelly to boot! plus he has two other pen mates who are also happy to see mom...Yep...we come out of the bucks pen smelly enough that the Does get happy to see us LOL....:drool:


oh goats are very forgiving. As soon as they see me walk to the feeders or in the barn all is forgiven because they think food is on the way.

Speaking of bucks being in rut....lol the other day when we went and picked up our alpine buckling (me being dumb) fell in love with the buck their and I was scratching him on top of his head. I knew he stunk but I didn't care. When we got back in the truck to go home my husband goes "I'm going to have to teach you what deodorant is" well I busted out laughing. I knew exactly what he was smelling. I stuck my hand in his face and he jumped about a foot back and say "what have you been touching that is horrid!". I told him just to wait he would be stinky soon too. Haha....I still can't believe he said that to me. Talking about I need to wear deodorant. I hope I never smell that bad on my own lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nannysrus said:


> haha! That's what Tonka did. She ran away with my husband! My husband @140lbs who is 5'11" got to ride 150lb goat for a few seconds. Tonka isn't bad as long as she can't go backwards but if she gets to going backwards she makes a massive leap forward. It's fun doing all this.


I've been dumped on my face more than once by a 2 month old kid! I would have to agree with you on the fun part. They keep us young!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I was diagnosed with a severe depressive disorder when I was a teenager but I refuse to take medication for it. They always ask me why but when you have a ton of critters and young kids to do unbelievably hilarious stuff every day. Who needs meds


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nannysrus said:


> I was diagnosed with a severe depressive disorder when I was a teenager but I refuse to take medication for it. They always ask me why but when you have a ton of critters and young kids to do unbelievably hilarious stuff every day. Who needs meds


:thumbup:


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay today went like 1000 times better. However we took a whole new approach. I gave only b complex today and of coarse santanas penicillin. Today we plopped every bodies big ol but ts up on top of a rabbit hutch that is around 3' high. Nobody moved. Everybody stood perfectly still. My husband stood at their hip while I stood at their shoulder and gave the injection. So, I now have plans to build a tall stand with a ramp so they can walk up instead of up picking them up. That worked a million times better. They were more worried about falling off then what I was doing.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You go girl! :thumbup:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Today we plopped every bodies big ol but ts up on top of a rabbit hutch that is around 3' high. Nobody moved


Thats funny!!!:ROFL:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

You may have already mentioned this, but why are you having to treat your whole herd with penicillin?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm only treating one doeling with penicillin


----------



## nikole (Jan 23, 2018)

MsScamp said:


> Ok, you're 26 and you shake like a leaf. I'm 55 and I have days when I shake like a leaf, too. What's your point? You do it for the same reason I do it - sometimes your confidence level is higher than at other times. I would hate to tell you how many times I've hit blood when treating with penicillin or had the injection site bleed when I'm done. Personally, I think that is an old wives tale.


I killed my herd Queen when she moved during an injection. I had pulled back... didn't hit blood... but she moved and she was on the upside of listeriosis from dog attack .... she jumped (early on she didn't notice the shots) and I didn't want to restick because I felt bad for the big pin cushion. She died in less than 1 min. It isn't a wives tale!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2014.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nikole said:


> I killed my herd Queen when she moved during an injection. I had pulled back... didn't hit blood... but she moved and she was on the upside of listeriosis from dog attack .... she jumped (early on she didn't notice the shots) and I didn't want to restick because I felt bad for the big pin cushion. She died in less than 1 min. It isn't a wives tale!


This is a old thread.

I am sorry for your loss. 

If they jump around, always re-insert the needle in a different location and check again for blood.
If it was penicillin you injected and it was in a vein, that will kill a goat immediately. 

What did you inject?

Anaphylactic shock can also happen*.*


----------



## Courtney Sanders (Mar 22, 2018)

nikole said:


> I killed my herd Queen when she moved during an injection. I had pulled back... didn't hit blood... but she moved and she was on the upside of listeriosis from dog attack .... she jumped (early on she didn't notice the shots) and I didn't want to restick because I felt bad for the big pin cushion. She died in less than 1 min. It isn't a wives tale!


I killed my female tonight giving her an injection. I am sure I had it right but she fought and jerked so much it must have gotten repositioned. She too died in less than a minute. Definitely not an old wives tale. I feel terrible about it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

